# Help with Beaver and Muskrat!!!



## DesTreyer15 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am new to trapping, have only trapped pocket gophers before. I know a location that I think would be good for trapping beaver and muskrat before. But I don't have any traps or clue what to do if I got one or how to get set up.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to the board.

Minnesota has a mandatory trappers ed class that you'll have to take before you start trapping. In this course they'll teach you the basics. From there i'd probably get a hold of a fur harvester or trapping association in your area and have someone take you under their wing for a season to learn the fundamentals.

MN DNR
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/hunting/smallgame/index.html#info
Minnesota Trappers Association
http://www.mntrappers.org/index.html

xdeano


----------



## IL trapper (Dec 16, 2008)

DesTreyer15 said:


> I am new to trapping, have only trapped pocket gophers before. I know a location that I think would be good for trapping beaver and muskrat before. But I don't have any traps or clue what to do if I got one or how to get set up.


The best trap for beaver would ba a330 conibear, and 110 conibear traps for muskrat. #330 conibear traps ar a little expencive, and you will need a pair of setting tongs to set the springs. All of the ones that I have bought were around the twenty dollar range. If you are going to trap beavers an muskrats you will also need a good pair of chest waders, and neoprean gloves because you will be in the water. There is a lot of information on the web about beaver trapping.


----------



## DesTreyer15 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Guys Thanks for all your help and welcome


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I snare a ton of beavers thru the ice. I find the entrance to his house then submerge 3 or 4 snares on a strong poplar(4-5 in dia.) so he has no choice but get tangled up when he goes to feed.


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

DesTreyer15 said:


> I am new to trapping, have only trapped pocket gophers before. I know a location that I think would be good for trapping beaver and muskrat before. But I don't have any traps or clue what to do if I got one or how to get set up.


First join the MTA (Minnesota Trappers Assoc.), then when you get your Trapper and Predator Caller Mag, look through all the dealers and get some books on beaver trapping - spring and under ice. There is alot of good info out there. Then get to work and get wet.....


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

For muscrat just set a float board out in the water with a trap on top . and for beaver there is a variety of options but my favorite is the castor mound set.


----------

